# IIS7 mit PHP, MySQL und MSSQL



## Greyman (12. August 2010)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum gelandet, da es sich meiner Ansicht nach eher um ein Mischproblem handelt.

Zuerst ein paar Worte zu meiner Arbeitsumgebung. Ich habe einen IIS 7.0 auf einem Windows Server 2008. Darüber läuft PHP mit der CGI-Schnittstelle. Desweiteren läuft ein MSSQL-Server und ein MySQL-Server. In der php.ini sind die Erweiterungen php_mssql und php_mysql aktiv.

Da nun erstmals über die mysql-Erweiterung auf den MySQL-Server zugegriffen wird, sind hier Probleme entstanden.
Die CGI-Schnittstelle führte zu verlängerten Ladezeiten, das heisst, es wird ein Teil der Seite geladen, dann gibt es eine Unterbrechung von 3-5 sec und dann wird die Seite fertig geladen. Dies tritt auch bei ganz simplen Seiten in denen z.B. nur die phpinfo-Funktion aufgerufen wird auf und daher kann die Dateigröße und die Einbindungen ausgeschlossen werden.
Daher habe ich erst auf ISAPI gewechselt, was aber zu Problemen führte, da dieses nicht Mehrbenutzerfähig zu sein scheint.
Dann habe ich auf FastCGI umgestellt, was auch bisher recht gut funktioniert hat, aber jetzt zu größeren Problemen führt da es sporadisch, d.h. an keiner genau zu definierenden Stelle zu Abstürzen führt, also beim Laden einfach stehen bleibt und gar nicht mehr reagiert.
Danach habe ich wieder auf CGI umgestellt und einige Tests unternommen.
Ich habe die php_mysql-Erweiterung rausgenommen und es lief ganz normal.
Dann habe ich die mysql-Erweiterung wieder rein und die mssql-Erweiterung rausgemacht und das Problem trat trotzdem auf. Es hängt also irgendwie mit mysql zusammen. Hier sind jedoch die aktuellen Versionen vorhanden.
Dann habe ich mit beiden Erweiterungen ein kleines Script ausgeführt das die Zeit vor und nach der Ausführung der Seite misst und die Differenz ausgegeben. Diese war immer 0 sec obwohl die Unterbrechung mit den 3-5 sec immer noch drin war.
Daher vermute ich nun dass es am IIS liegt, dass dieser was auch immer sucht und dann doch an einer anderen Stelle weitermacht...

Hat da einer von euch vielleicht einen Lösungsansatz bzw. -vorschlag mit dem ich entweder die langen Ladezeiten bei CGI raus bekomme oder für das FastCGI wie ich die Abbrüche nachstellen, identifizieren oder wegbekommen kann?


----------

